# Wickenburg Arizona



## homeless (Jan 12, 2019)

This morning we woke up to 5 hot air balloons flying overhead. Of course we got about a hundred pictures, don’t know why but just kept clicking. They were awesome just riding the breeze. Yesterday we went walking in a dry creek bed and found an awesome canyon area. Read More:


----------

